# Need a new PSU as old one is dying. Please suggest.



## vickyiori (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

It seems like my old CX 500 Corsair is dying so I would like to get a new PSU which can support my next upgrade as well.

My current config is:

i3 2120
Some Gigabyte MB
2x4GB DDR 3
MSI GTX 960 2GB OC Edition - Recently bought
2xSATA II 1 TB
1 DVD Writer/Reader

I will be upgrading to below for CPU, RAM, MB (HDD, GPU, Optical Drive etc will be above):

i3 6100
H1 81 Chipset MB
2x8GB DDR4
100GB SSD

I would like a PSU which can support this easily for many years.

Please suggest a good PSU with budget of 6-7k. 

Thanks,
Vikas


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2016)

Seasonic M12II 620w -6900.


----------



## vickyiori (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you. :grin_NF:


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 13, 2016)

Try this: 
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 15, 2016)

For this system, Seasonic S12II 430 is more than enough. S12II 520 if you plan on doing mid-end GPU upgrades in the future. Anything more is just an overkill.


----------

